# A New Wrinkle On Stuck Aspect Ratio



## hortonjr (Oct 28, 2005)

I think this may be the same problem aluded to in another recent thread, but it's new for me with the 921 and has only happened on one of my two boxes thus far. When using the HD tuner (blue light on), the box says it is in "normal" mode but it is stuck there (can't change to stretch/zoom/gray bar). When you attempt to watch HD programming, it squishes the full-screen 16x9 image into the 4x3 box, making everything look tall and skinny -- even Jay Leno 

The only fix I've found is to reboot the machine, which restores everything. It's a lot like the "stretch" stuck aspect ratio, but kind of in reverse. Makes me wonder is they are maybe experimenting with some kind of code fix. Probably not, but strange all the same.

Bob


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a very old bug that surfaces now and again. I've had it happen several times over the past two years. The reboot generally fixes the problem. AFAIK, it is always being worked on for a fix in a future software release. SAR = Stuck in Aspect and Shrunk in Aspect.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The aspect ratio bug can stick in any mode from normal to zoom. Once your stuck only a reboot will fix the problem.


----------

